# What's your bedroom decor?



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

My husband and I recently moved to our lovely new home and we spent a lot of time and energy painting, furnishing, decorating... we agreed from the beginning that most important part was the bedroom! We wanted an erotic / sensual yet soothing environment. 

Just wondering how others cultivate the marriage with the bedroom decor!

We did the following:

-only furniture in the room is a bed - I'm completely serious. There are two small lamps attached to the headboard, and built in closets with drawers, but no bed-side tables, no chair, bench, dresser, etc. And no TV!

-heavy silk curtains in rich silver and purple. We went with metallic silver, black, and purple for colors because they are luxurious and erotic. Gray walls.

-white and silver bed linens- silver to tie in with the rest of the room, and white because we've always found white sheets very erotic!

-a very curvaceous black glass chandelier - after the curtains, the most expensive thing we bought for the house. LOVE this! It's so sexy!

-a huge erotic painting over the bed - not super sexy, but it's a beautiful painting of a nude woman sort of admiring herself. 

-a large mirror on the wall facing the bed, and surrounding it, photos of the two of us (together or individually), some of them sweet, some of them sexy, that we've taken over the years together.

and that's it! Just walking into the room gets my pulse racing. Also - NO ONE and I mean NO ONE is allowed in there. When we give people "the tour" we leave the door closed and it's skipped. People always ask but we just say it's not part of the tour. I assume they figure it's messy. We would let people in while we were decorating it but not since we put up the photos of us.

I know I'm not the only one who tried to make the bedroom sexy - so how did you do it?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Oh I love that you put a conscious effort into making a sexy bedroom together and congrats on your new home! 

We haven't considered the set up of our bedroom with sex in mind. Block-out blinds at the window to keep out the light for weekend sleep-ins and helps us feel completely private. We have a series of artwork we both love and an old-style French painting of a naked woman which I chose. It's a sensual and beautiful print, not sexy. There's a built-in draw in the bed frame that is reserved for sex toys/costumes. No TV. Always one or two candles at the ready.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Your room sounds awesome! 

Our room is a medium gray, with a midnight blue on the bed wall. Our furniture is all white, our comforter is white, our sheets are charcoal with white and charcoal pillows. I painted a sillouette of a cherry branch on the wall above our bed in medium gray  Oh and our curtains are white.

We have a picture of us on the beach at our wedding on the wall across from our bed--- with some of our vows painted above it.

We have black and white photos in dark gray frames on the side walls, in lines, of us and our kids.

I love it. It's very peaceful.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

How could I forget? Therapeutic aromatherapy oils are feature in our bedroom. I put the oil burner on late afternoon/early evening and the aroma subtly drifts. I stopped using oils regularly for a while and H commented that he missed my blends. To him it represented me caring for us and our home. I have a small, awkward drawer in the dresser that suits the oil bottles perfectly. Just opening the draw releases wonderful smells. I use 3 oils in the burner about 6 drops total. I change the blends depending on mood. For example:

Sensual: ylang ylang, jasmine, sandalwood
Relaxing: lavender, geranium, cedarwood
Immune: tea tree, eucalyptus, lemon

They're not overpowering, they just lend an aromatic atmosphere. Our bedroom is near the front door so they can be gently detected when entering our home.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

that_girl said:


> with some of our vows painted above it.


That's a lovely idea!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

OMG I`d love to get rid of the TV in our room!!

I`d be sleeping in it alone though.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

tacoma said:


> OMG I`d love to get rid of the TV in our room!!
> 
> I`d be sleeping in it alone though.


Yea, TV in the bedroom is a big no-no here. We only sleep and have sex in the bedroom. Sometimes we get takeout really late at night and eat it in bed with the laptop and a movie, but that's only on some nights. And it's FUN!

I know couples that got rid of the TV in the bedroom and their sex life improved!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Meg said:


> I realize it's a little old-fashioned, but we just can't get the hang of watching movies on a tiny laptop screen. That said, we have a 32" flat-panel in the bedroom, which I don't mind because I'm not much of a "decorator" to start with. Very stripped down.
> 
> Plus, we kinda enjoy watching "those" kinds of movies together on a big screen. Wish I were more of a Martha Stewart.


ha! The screen is fine when it's only 12 inches from your face! (It's pretty big). 

Our living room TV is 52 inches and sometimes I wonder wtf we're doing with it LOL!


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

we do everything in our room. we have a tv, used to b a 27 inch, but have against our wishes have down graded to a 19 inch, not enough screen. i always joke that if one person is watching they are taking up all the screen.

we always have company in our room. we only have one person over ever, and hes been our friend/family for a decade +. we have our cable box, dvds, book, mangas, shelves, comic books, collectibles, we wanted a mini fridge, but didnt want to pay the extra cost to run it.

our room is us, we buy only the movies we want. our collectibles are unique to us. our shelves are just so us. i bought a 3/4 shelf from the re-sale store i think a church owned it, i glued stickers to it and other keep sakes.

we also have a xbox and a wii, our psp, ds, computer...although now most of our shelves and book and mirror and collectibles are in storage..we miss our things.

but our room is fun, and comfortable, and inviting. we spend all our time in there. and we think nothing of starting that movie or show in demand and someone starts cooking at 3, 4, 5, in the morning.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

that_girl said:


> Yea, TV in the bedroom is a big no-no here. We only sleep and have sex in the bedroom. Sometimes we get takeout really late at night and eat it in bed with the laptop and a movie, but that's only on some nights. And it's FUN!
> 
> I know couples that got rid of the TV in the bedroom and their sex life improved!



i dont know how people can not have tv...we didnt have cable for about a year...i was cranky. dont even think for a moment i want to stay up with "everybody loves raymond" ..i hate that show, i dont want to have sex with the news or paid advertsing.

i was a hurt "B" until cable was in our house again. i was tired and annoyed, and pretty pised off. dont ask me for a BJ on the weekend..oh hell no...sports or some csi...

i love having sexual relations when "how its made" is on, that show is sooo pervy, we always catch just the wrong thing and get the giggles.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

We didn't want a TV in our room ever because we are also into the "sex, sleep, and that's it" philosophy for the bedroom, but the first 2 places we lived had TVs in the bedroom (we rented them furnished, and the TVs couldn't be hooked up to the cable anywhere else, so they stayed). Since moving, we bought our own TV (42" and it's definitely big enough - sometimes I also think it's a little TOO big!) and put it in the living room, the bedroom has become a quiet oasis kind of place. 

We end up spending a lot less time in the bedroom overall now - but the time we spend there is more special. So the time we used to spend in the bedroom with TV or computer is now in the living room. All our books are in there. We have a 2 bedroom apartment, so don't be thinking it's a huge place - but it's just the two of us, so it's perfect. We use the 2nd bedroom as an office/music room (H is a pianist), and I enforce an "eat in the dining room" rule. So our new home is very "task-oriented." There's only one place you can eat, one place to watch TV, one place to work, one place to sleep. Okay you can have sex anywhere but the bedroom is by far the most comfortable!!

I love the idea of having vows on the wall. I looked at Etsy for a long time for vinyl wallstickers with sayings or designs but ultimately went with the painting over the bed because we fell in love with it when we saw it - plus it was 80% off haha! We did the whole house on a really tight budget.

*that_girl*, I painted our bed gray too!! We inherited the bed from my in laws (along with the dining room table, chairs, and a few other things) - all of which needed painting. I did the walls in a light gray and the bed in a darkish gray (not quite charcoal). The silver in the room is actually a dark silver (think tarnished silver - or actually... I probably should be calling it PEWTER and not silver! I just realized that) and the duvet cover is charcoal rather than true silver. I love the layered gray look. It's so soothing, and the deep purple really works with it.

*heartsbeating*, I love the aromatherapy!! I have never really tried that, although I love scented candles. You've now made me want to learn more about that!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

omega said:


> We didn't want a TV in our room ever because we are also into the "sex, sleep, and that's it" philosophy for the bedroom.


We felt the same. We've never had a TV in the bedroom. Our bedroom does have an outlet from previous inhabitants though so we move the TV in there if one of us is sick and stuck in bed. Or if we have "Room Service" night lol. It feels like a special treat where we have movies lined up in bed, with dinner (either we make it or get delivered) and we make like we're at a hotel enjoying room service. Sounds lame when I type it out haha but we enjoy it. Now if only we had someone to collect the dirty dishes when we leave them outside in the hallway ....j/k.

I have broached the idea that we keep the TV in the bedroom but H says no, he doesn't want it. It's not important to me, I just get tempted by the idea when we have Room Service night. I do value the peacefulness of our bedroom.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

There's a leak in the roof peak that's discolored the cathedral ceiling and it's a pain to touch up that popcorn


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

My husband does not want a TV in our sex room. Reading this thread helps me understand why.

About two months ago, we recently bought new furniture for our sex room. Now we have a larger bed to frolic in, a head and footboard to grab, as well as a dresser to bend me over with a mirror to watch ourselves.

I love dark wood, so we bought a cherry set. Still need lamps for the side tables.


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

I think the most romantic bedrooms have

a full size bed (closer and plenty big enough unless you are both huge people)

no tv (go watch shows in another room)

scented candles

no mirror across from the bed. This seems counterintuitive since it is hot watching yourselves BUT it is bad feng shui (something about 'inviting' the energy of others into your marriage...such as infedelity?) Plus....it is hotter looking at each other versus reflections.

photos of yourselves over time you've been together (dating, marriage)

art work showing images that support the relationship (nothing sad or mad or etc)


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

A full bed would be way too small for us! We have a queen and it's perfect...and we're not big people by any means. We just both like to spread out. And sometimes a little sneaky 3 year old makes her way into our bed by 4am.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Pandakiss said:


> i dont know how people can not have tv...we didnt have cable for about a year...i was cranky. dont even think for a moment i want to stay up with "everybody loves raymond" ..i hate that show, i dont want to have sex with the news or paid advertsing.
> 
> i was a hurt "B" until cable was in our house again. i was tired and annoyed, and pretty pised off. dont ask me for a BJ on the weekend..oh hell no...sports or some csi...
> 
> i love having sexual relations when "how its made" is on, that show is sooo pervy, we always catch just the wrong thing and get the giggles.


Wow, we don't have cable and I'm not a B. lol. We have internet and netflix and some random channels. We're not TV people. I went 5 years without TV at all-- not even the machine in my house  It was awesome. So many things got done in my house. We didn't have internet either.  I loved it. But then my husband came along LOLLLL and we compromised. Both of us wanted internet, neither of us wanted to pay for cable.

The same as you can't understand how people can't have TV, I can't understand how people let TV run their moods. Seems odd to me.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Why no TV? The missus has a TV in our (her) room, and we watch movies together there, keeping each other comfortable... with me slapping her hands whenever she fondles... "but it's so nice and warm down there" bah! Anyways the walls are peachy, sponged pattern, yellow lights, dim lamps, fake plants - as I'm allergic to pollen, with mirrors on our cupboard and ceiling. It's a bit of a web really, hard to pull away from, especially with wifey brushing her sexy thigh on the bed inviting me in.

Only thing that really turns me off however is the smell of her makeup. Still, you get used to it, it just becomes another room, like my man-cave - with my nice relaxing sofa bed which isn't as soft as our (her) bed so it doesn't give me back aches! 

We replace our beds every other month really too, the springs go weak and she doesn't want the wooden supports I suggested... darn woman. Wasting our money really...


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

oh...sleep, i gave up on that little thing since i had "3". and watching network at 3 in thee morning just makes you realize you should be asleep, but cant, because these info-mercials are so annoying..why do they have to scream at you, it dosent make you want to buy it more...

we never sleep, i think we are up until 3/4..then the kids get up at 6. we have netflix, my streaming never worked right, we do red box, i have hbo, showtime, stars, encore, and any tv show on demand, all kinds of video games.

basically its the best room in the house. just come in and throw your self down...yes we have sexual acts, its not vanilla, about 5/6 times a week. our room is like a studio apt. everything you could want or need.

its our haven, our escape from other people. if it wasnt in our room, it would be a den, a family room, living room, some other room we would be in different rooms doing different things, not seeing each other.

each one of us making a different area our own, with all the comforts one could want...why leave such a space..we just took the best of both of us and made the ultimate space for him, me, and us.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

We have a thirty year old home, which I've completely remodeled over the past five years. My wife worked with an interior designer who specialized in wall finishings for about a year while she didn't work in her normal career. She learned so much. We recently put in a textured finish on the walls, with a sandalwood color theme, yet the recesses were tinted darker. Below the chair rail, she went with a slightly darker coloring. The effect makes the room look antique, yet romantic. Before finishing the wall, I ran a new circuit for wall mounted lights beside the bed that look more like candles. In a step down arrangement beside the bed, we also have small shelves for candles. We have a sofa with thick cushions, and ntique looking french doors leading to the private deck, which is on the second floor. A switch to the doors, which contain smart glass, transitions the panes to a frosty white, but I have vertical blinds that can cover the whole door at night. I always open the blinds and let in the sun in the morning when we don't work. My wife made the sandalwood/white door contrast work through using white crown moulding and chair rail.

To us, old fashioned high ceilings with an elegant fan are romantic. It took weeks, but I raised the center of the ceiling into the attic, a trey ceiling, and we leave the fan running slowly. My wife is picky enough that we repainted the iron decorative rails on the bed, which connect the heavy pillars on the corners, and every piece of metal on the furniture to exactly the same hammered finish. It is our retreat. Even wired a receptacle for a wine cabinet and small refrigerator in her closet, but recessed into the garage attic behind. She likes to keep bottled water if we are 'occupied' for a few hours.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

that_girl said:


> A full bed would be way too small for us! We have a queen and it's perfect...and we're not big people by any means. We just both like to spread out. And sometimes a little sneaky 3 year old makes her way into our bed by 4am.


:iagree::iagree: We had a full bed before and it was way too tight; my husband is 6'3. 
Our new queen size is much better and more comfortable. It is parallel to the dresser, so we can watch ourselves sometimes that way too.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

We have a European double bed which is bigger than a full but smaller than a queen. I think it's just right for us - we had kings in the past and hated how isolating they were. We also don't believe in "sides" of the bed - I don't have "my side" and he doesn't have his, where we sleep is random and we make an effort not to sleep on the same side even by accident for more than 2-3 nights in a row.

*Halien*, your bedroom sounds AMAZING!!!!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

omega said:


> We have a European double bed which is bigger than a full but smaller than a queen. I think it's just right for us - we had kings in the past and hated how isolating they were. We also don't believe in "sides" of the bed - I don't have "my side" and he doesn't have his, where we sleep is random and we make an effort not to sleep on the same side even by accident for more than 2-3 nights in a row.
> 
> *Halien*, your bedroom sounds AMAZING!!!!


We have sides. Hubs sleeps on the side near the door. He said it's for protection lol.


----------



## LuvMyH (Nov 11, 2009)

A couple of years ago, I redecorated our bedroom- complete with new furniture. I covered the ceiling with a paintable wallpaper that looks like pressed tin. It's white. I painted the walls celadon green and the trim white. I hung creamy white sheers with silk celadon panels over the windows. Our bedding is silk celadon with embroidered flowers/paisley in blues, yellows, and orange. Our furniture is dark mahogany. We have a tall arched headboard, matching nightstands and a highboy dresser. The furniture has brushed nickel knobs, so we matched our lamps and fan to them. We have dark wood floors. There is a free standing mirror in one corner that we like to move near the bed on occasion. I've been on the lookout for more art, but right now there is only one large painting. It is of a house overlooking the ocean. It reminds me of a northern coastal town. 

I love to paint and am constantly changing the color of the rooms in our house. However, we both still love this color so I haven't felt like changing it yet. It's a very calm and peaceful room. I love when the sun shines through the sheers. My husband isn't one to pay that much attention to decor, but he's mentioned how much he loves that roo
several times.

We are guilty of having a small flat screen tv. On wintry Sundays, we have been known to spend most of the day in bed- watching movies and playing around together. We have designated sides, but I have a habit of taking my half out of the middle, so my husband is always very close to edge while I have lots of room to stretch my legs out. I don't do it on purpose, but we always wake up like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I still don't get what's wrong with having a TV, or mirrors. =/

As for bedside... hehe, the missus complains about how I manage to steal the blanket subconsciously in my sleep, and manage to wrap it around myself even :rofl: (besides she insists we wear nothing to bed - it gets cold with the aircon) Or sleeping in the middle so the bed becomes a "V" (she blames it on that but I blame it on the rumbling), or managing to push her off to the floor especially when I do sleep in the middle lol. Still, I complain about the heat really, she has an annoying habit to wrap herself around me, which leads me to a lot of sweat, waking me up in the middle of the night - probably how she winds up on the floor half the time.

Heh, yet we keep sleeping with each other, meh...


----------



## LuvMyH (Nov 11, 2009)

Lots of people don't have a tv in their bedroom because they want that room to be designated for sex and sleep. My husband and I don't have children and can have sex anytime, anywhere in the house or the yard. That may be why I don't mind having one in our bedroom. If we had little ones running around, I would probably be against having one in there. 

The mirror thing is feng shui. One poster talked about how having one that reflects the marriage bed could invite bad spirits or energy into the marriage. ( other people?) Ideally, a mirror should face the door. It may ward off negative spirits or energy. They will see their reflection and it might confuse them. That's according to the feng shui book I own. I'm not strict about following it, but I use bits and pieces that are important to us.

My husband and I were reconnecting and reviving a sexless marriage when I did our bedroom. Painting it felt very therapeutic to me. We were both really excited the day our new furniture arrived. My husband looked around, smiled and commented that we now had adult furniture. I was coming out of a shabby chic phase with white furniture and tons of pink- all of it gone, now. Anyway, that bedroom with the adult furniture sees a lot more adult activity these days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm not into feng shui at all so I don't know anything about that; I like the mirror because it's pretty and it looks nice, reflects light, and reflects the nice painting over the bed so we can actually see it when we're in bed (you usually can't see what's over the bed from the bed). As for the TV, I don't think anyone said it's "wrong" to have one in the bedroom, just not right for them. I don't want a TV because I just want the bedroom to be for sex, sleep, and the in-between parts of that - which definitely don't include TV. We're not into porn but if we were, maybe that would change our minds about TV!

*LuvMyH*, your bedroom sounds beautiful!


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

I understand it's individual choice not to have a tv in the bedroom...
But for me, I needs my tv... Where else am I gonna play my violent video games in the daytime where the kids won't see it?...

Also, its my opinion that, lack of sex is just an excuse for people to do what they had no other intention of doing... But then again, maybe it's me, but when it's time to get it on, tv is not getting in my way... It's all about priority...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Tv in our bedroom--oh a MUST so we can lay in each others arms & watch romantic movies, and a little soft porn now & then. And our bedroom is hooked to our own private bathroom so we can lock the kids out -thankfully, or we'd have to renovate ! 

Recently we added a large mirror in front of our bed, anyone who wonders in there & has a dirty mind will know why we did that. 

Nothing else really matter, does it ! 

We have a few peices of sex furniture -(The Liberator Wedge & Ramp) Liberator - Official Site of Liberator Shapes & Sex Furniture on the other side of our bed out of view. Funny cause the kids get in there & take them all over the house- lay on them to watch tv downstairs, build houses with them... they have no idea what they were orginally bought for -so who cares but we have to make sure they can't be seem- when company comes -just in case.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

SA, that is hilarious about the Liberator!! But of course your friends would have to pretend not to know what it was, because that would out them as well LOL!!


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

Chintz, Nottingham lace, crystal, mirrors, tole painting and oodles of Crown Derby, just like you'd expect:smthumbup:

And now on a more realistic note.

Furniture's dark oak, walls are light cream. Sheets etc are Egyptian cotton (high thread count). Lights are fairly subdued. Mrs Beane has a large mirror on her dressing table, we each have one inside the wardrobe. 

Enough cupboard / drawer space to keep the place tidy and inviting.

We have a TV, but it's mainly for dozing off to afterwards (as it were...) and as a backup to the alarm clock. It's also handy for creating background noise...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

omega said:


> SA, that is hilarious about the Liberator!! But of course your friends would have to pretend not to know what it was, because that would out them as well LOL!!


 Accually if they were our close friends, they wouldn't even hesitate to mention that ! But family- at least on his side, Oh my NO! My dad & his wife, however , would have a ball asking us all about that furniture, they would never let that go down, they are alot of fun, and love to RAZZZZ. The more controversial, the better. 

Also anyone who wonders into our bedroom will be bombared with so many sex books on my shelf - with some really entertaining names, as a sample ......'Built for Sex"..... "Dirt Greed & Sex"...... "Sex on the Brain"....... the Hot Woman's Handbook"..... "Women who love Sex'...... Hold on to your Nuts"...... the Hardness Factor", etc etc. Some were ever more explicit (about oral sex) & I hid those away under some clothes, ha ha. It would be like walking into an Adult store & viewing a sample of their bookshelf. 

I really shouldn't even allow my kids in there, but some things are just too hard to keep control over. . One of them asked one day..."what's with all of those juices you have up on your shelf "!

Oh well, our boys know we like sex ! Not the end of the world, is it! 

We thought about getting a sex swing, but then thought.... we better not, they might walk in on that while we didn't take it down or something. ha ha


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Accually if they were our close friends, they wouldn't even hesitate to mention that ! But family- at least on his side, Oh my NO! My dad & his wife, however , would have a ball asking us all about that furniture, they would never let that go down, they are alot of fun, and love to RAZZZZ. The more controversial, the better.
> 
> Also anyone who wonders into our bedroom will be bombared with so many sex books on my shelf - with some really entertaining names, as a sample ......'Built for Sex"..... "Dirt Greed & Sex"...... "Sex on the Brain"....... the Hot Woman's Handbook"..... "Women who love Sex'...... Hold on to your Nuts"...... the Hardness Factor", etc etc. Some were ever more explicit (about oral sex) & I hid those away under some clothes, ha ha. It would be like walking into an Adult store & viewing a sample of their bookshelf.
> 
> ...


Never mind the kids, having bottles and books littering the place up would drive me daft!

We have a bookshelf inside my wardrobe, and a drawer for lotions, potions and solutions in her dressing table. Simples!


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

SA, not trying to scare you here, but I had read literally everything on my parents' bedroom bookshelves by the time I was 9. My mom had some novels with some REALLY explicit (and violent) sex scenes, which were my original introduction to sex. Not necessarily bad, but ... probably not what she was planning on!

(To my knowledge, she still has no idea I read all her stuff.)


----------



## PFTGuy (Aug 28, 2011)

Our room decor is Victorian clutter...


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

omega said:


> SA, not trying to scare you here, but I had read literally everything on my parents' bedroom bookshelves by the time I was 9. My mom had some novels with some REALLY explicit (and violent) sex scenes, which were my original introduction to sex. Not necessarily bad, but ... probably not what she was planning on!
> 
> (To my knowledge, she still has no idea I read all her stuff.)


Omega,

it isn't about keeping the kids away from them, it's more about the fact that having books and bottles scattered all over everywhere would get on both mine and my W's wick. The place is meant to look like a bedroom, not a scrapyard!


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Sawney Beane said:


> Omega,
> 
> it isn't about keeping the kids away from them, it's more about the fact that having books and bottles scattered all over everywhere would get on both mine and my W's wick. The place is meant to look like a bedroom, not a scrapyard!


Omega was talking about SA's sex books.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Sawney Beane said:


> Omega,
> 
> it isn't about keeping the kids away from them, it's more about the fact that having books and bottles scattered all over everywhere would get on both mine and my W's wick. The place is meant to look like a bedroom, not a scrapyard!


Accually Sawney, my house does not look littered at all, I DESPISE clutter, I have even cleaned other people's houses in the past. My MIL is a Hoarder, I can not stand it!! Felt bad for her husband the whole time the man was alive. I would have no patience for clutter. I even get UPSET if my house is not in order and everything in it's place. But true, the condition before kids was near meticulous, after kids a little hard to eat off the floor type scenerio. 

I have other subject books mixed in with those (many health books as well), they are on a bookshelf that is meant to go over a "dresser" -none of these have explicet pictures in them (those ones are the ones I hid) ......and the juices, just a few flavored lubes & such- that we never seem to use anyway ...well they are way high above our bed on a shelf in back of a picture hiding them, but I guess not good enough that day. 

I also found "The Joy of Sex" in my parents bedroom closet growing up, me and a girlfriend looked through it. Lots of pictures in that book I remember ! 

I guess I am not really worried about this, I think if you are more open about these things, after all it is OUR bedroom. My oldest is 21, never became a sex fiend, still waiting for the girl of his dreams to take the plunge. I had the most interesting experience talking to my 13 yr old when we found Porn on his laptop, story in my awakening thread. We are open with our kids on these subjects. 

I guess our life will be some kind of test to how healthy they turn out. MY parenets never said a word, did I come out OK, did my husband - not really - we had somewhat "sex is dirty" views because of our upbringing, didn't do us any favors. That is why I have some regrets.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Tv in our bedroom--oh a MUST so we can lay in each others arms & watch romantic movies, and a little soft porn now & then. ....


That`s what my wife said when I told her about this thread and how I`d love to ditch the TV in our room.

"Where would we watch porn?"

Like we do a ton of porn watching.
I know she`s really got this Jack Bauer crush and wants 24 in the bedroom.

:rofl:


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

LuvMyH said:


> Lots of people don't have a tv in their bedroom because they want that room to be designated for sex and sleep. My husband and I don't have children and can have sex anytime, anywhere in the house or the yard. That may be why I don't mind having one in our bedroom. If we had little ones running around, I would probably be against having one in there.


haha interesting ....similar scenario, different take. We don't have children, it's just us, so we don't feel the need to have a TV in the bedroom because we can watch whatever we want without having to consider if there are little ones around. Obviously there's no right or wrong, just different schools of thought.

Like omega, we're trying to enjoy the designated areas of our home more. It's an old 1920's apartment, sizable space for an apartment but cozy. High ceilings, old wooden floors, lots of character. The living room has a fireplace. We love snuggling in the front room together on the couch while watching movies. 

Our dog isn't allowed on the bed. If we're having an afternoon of movies (we recently had a Planet of the Apes marathon), we like that he jumps up on the couch and lays between us. It's very cozy. 

We don't really watch a lot of TV in general though. I guess we're more likely to be online (laptops aren't allowed in the bedroom either) or listening to music. Music is the most prominent thing in our home.


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

golfergirl said:


> Omega was talking about SA's sex books.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, she wasn't was she? Blimey, I never even thought of that!

I assume that my kids have inherited my ability to find anything hidden by my parents. Short of keeping stuff under lock and key and having the only key on my body at all times, it isn't worth it. In point of fact that would just have tempted me more!

Therefore on the principle they'll find them anyway, all such stuff is just kept out of plain sight and above all, TIDY!


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

*SawneyBeane*, it's true, isn't it? I am 100% certain that I found everything my parents tried to hide by the time I was 10. They had one issue of Playboy from November 1977 (yes, my memory is that good) wedged between hundreds of issues of antique car magazines - my brother and I used to take it for a week at a time (i.e., I get it this week, he gets it next week). When it was my turn, I would hide it in a puzzle box (1000 pieces on top of the magazine). My hiding places were always far superior to my parents.'

*SimplyAmorous*


> I also found "The Joy of Sex" in my parents bedroom closet growing up, me and a girlfriend looked through it. Lots of pictures in that book I remember !


That's so funny because my brother and I found that too in the attic, I must have been 8 and he was 10. We thought it was hilarious!! We were in the attic without our parents, and we didn't take it downstairs, but she must have suspected something, because later that day she said "there are some things up there that aren't meant for children..." and I totally knew we were caught but we played it cool. 

I haven't really gotten into having books about sex - we have one book (that was given to my husband before we met) and our "private notebook" where we write fantasies to each other - but other than that, we get that sort of stuff online. If we had a lot, I would have to reconsider having a bookshelf in the bedroom. Now, we just have the "sex book" (which is almost all photos) mixed in with the regular books in the living room.


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

omega said:


> My hiding places were always far superior to my parents.'


I liked to think so, but then, I'd find things had been moved in subtle ways. I suspect it was my old man pointing out that, yes, _he_ could find stuff to, and it was a silly game. So I don't hide stuff, just keep it tidy:smthumbup:




> *SimplyAmorous*That's so funny because my brother and I found that too in the attic, I must have been 8 and he was 10. We thought it was hilarious!!


Joy of Sex? The one with the drawings of that herbert who looked like he was wearing a wooly suit? What a classic! It's probably a great book to leave around for kids - they'll think sex is so totally ludicrous that no one with an ounce of cool or cred would be seen dead indulging!:rofl:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

When my dad passed away, the weirdest thing was going through his bedroom. I felt like I was violating his privacy ....found some strange shet too. lol.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Well, sounds like there's a wide variety of bedrooms. It'd be fun to take a peek in to some of them. 

Ours is maybe a bit plain, on purpose. We tend to like architectural details, so it's big on that. Smallish size (at least in the neck of the woods that we reside in) - maybe 15' x 14' - with 10' ceilings. Dark oak stained hardwood floors (hubs put in), large white baseboard, door/window trim, and crown molding (hubs installed and I painted). I've been working on hubs to install some wainscoting - he said we might be able to do it this winter. 

Small white fireplace with two small side chairs and reading lamps. Large, airy windows covered with white shutters. Pale wheat coloured walls.

Large 'British Colonial' style four poster bed in dark wood, matching side tables that contains all of our 'paraphenalia' in its drawers, bachelor chest and mirror.

Bedding in cream (duvet can be turned from a heavy velvet for winter to a light striped cotton for summer) and black/gold accessories. We have a filmy, gauzy netting over the bed - you can open it or close it. It's fun to close it and be cocooned in the bed together. We've actually had a lot of fun with the netting.

No books, no magazines, no shoes (gasp - they must always be put away in the entry hall closet - my hubs built a shoe rack in the hall closet just for my shoes), no clutter, no TV. We have an ensuite bathroom and large closet so we don't have to share with any kids.

It's like our sanctuary. We close and lock the door and are in our own private world.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

Enchantment, that sounds so beautiful! And your bedroom sounds big to me. We live in a city apartment, and our room is considerably smaller than that and it's still considered big around here


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Our bedroom is almost perfect. Although everyone else's sound so fancy and FINISHED!!! Right now, the bedroom is going thru a stage of "undecidedness". I was going tropical, since I'm from FL (moved to Tx to marry)... and this house isn't very cottagey... so I confined my "beach" to the bedroom. But then, with the awesomeness of our sex life, I realized I wanted the bedroom to BE sexy too! So I had ideals of my idea of a "*****house" look. LOL


Soooooo.... Turns out... it's mission furniture, matchstick blinds, tropical touches, paintings by moi, and leopard print bedding! Perfect. It's me. The blinds are awesome, because I painted different tropical scenes on them, (and didn't realize it at the time) but the painting doesn't show up in the day time when the sun is trying to shine thru them. As the day gets darker, the paintings appear..... every day!  

I am currently painting a monotone collage' on the closet doors of words, pictures, dates, inside jokes, things we love..... work in progress. 

And ya... there's a t.v. in there. And there are always grown kids or grand kids here... some live here... but no one messes around in our room. We just let them think it's an old fart couple's room. Nothing to see in there!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Ours is kind of a mess. It's the dumping ground for everything that hasn't found a shelf or a drawer yet, or ever. Wife is a high functioning hoarder so the piles aren't knee deep. I just moved a desk out, which had not been used for 15 years. Now there's a big hole in the room. More room to pile up stuff, I guess.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I only wish we could put mirrors on my ceilings with lights - like we had on a Romantic vacation in the Poconos, it was the coolest thing... that bedroom had a round bed no less & they had a mirrored ceiling with the stars & constallations . They called it a "celestial ceiling" Our 1st time experiencing something like that. Funny we tried to tape ourselves, aimed that video at the mirrors -but the ceiling was in squares and it looked like we were octopusses making out, so we deleted it. Ha ha 

This room >> Champagne Tower, Glass Tub, Hotel Room Jacuzzi, Heart Shaped Tub 

Not sure where I would find that of coarse, but our bedroom ceiling is slanted- so this dream of bringing the erotic celestial ceiling to life - is out.


----------



## TopazGal (Sep 9, 2012)

omg ur rooms r absolutely beautiful in my head!!!!!! sooooooooo jealous!!!!!


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

WOW!!! Love your description! We live in a downtown town house built in 1909 so the rooms are small. The only full bath is off of our bedroom, but it is just the two of us so it is not a problem unless we have family visiting. I consider the bathroom as part of the bedroom. It has a claw-foot tub/shower and we have candle sconces on the wall. The whole area (bathroom and bedroom) has a Victorian feel. Our bed, dresser, night stand, etc. are all antiques. There is a large picture of my wife in lingerie that she had taken for me hanging above an antique commode. There is a shelf above the bed with books on sex and relationships as well as a false book that holds sex toys. We do have a small TV/DVD flat-screen, but we do not watch anything but movies and morning news as we are getting ready for work. It is a very romantic room! It feels like a B&B (the whole house does). From the bedroom there is also a door to a balcony that has a small cafe table on it.


----------

